# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  ArtForm của TRUNG QUỐC đáng để thử (bản nâng cấp của JDPaint)

## suu_tam

Lang thang trên Internet thấy bài của bác nick là Hoàng Tiến giới thiệu một chương trình Art/CAD/CAM em sưu tầm mang post vào đây giới thiệu cho bác nào chưa biết.

https://www.facebook.com/zing.net/me...858.1721062464
(Link và nội dung em chỉ sưu tầm còn thực hư mời các bác xác minh)

Thấy bảo nó là bản mới phát triển nâng cấp từ JDPaint.
Có thể mở và làm việc tất các phiên bản JDPaint 4-5.56. Làm được tất cả các công việc của JDPaint cũ đó và hơn thế nữa.
Theo em có mấy điểm đáng chú ý là:
+ Miễn phí
+ CAM xuất trực tiếp GCODE
+ CAD ngoài xuất được IGS thì còn có thể xuất STL. Và xuất STL được cả Art.

Đáng để thử đương nhiên hơn là bỏ ra 500-650k mua cái KEY của JDPaint 5.5

----------

anlongan, HDLED, nhatson, phunglq

----------


## suu_tam

Sau khoảng 3 năm ArtForm và Surfmill liên tục được cập nhật giờ đang là bản ArtForm Pro 3.5 và SurfMill 8.0 pro.
Chương trình chứng tỏ là một bộ CAD/ART/CAM đáng để sử dụng mà lại được miễn phí.
(Muốn sử dụng module 4/5 trục thì phải dùng bản doanh nghiệp có phí).

Các bác có thể vào trang webs của nó để tải miễn phí:
http://bbs.jingdiaosoft.com/forum.ph...display&fid=68

Dùng IE để lập nick, đăng nhập, tải chương trình và kích hoạt chương trình.

----------

Nam CNC

----------

